

Show HN: Tweet Fighter II - atrain714
http://www.tweetfighterii.com/

======
atrain714
Some people at my company made this at a Hackathon event a few years ago and
recently our company decided to make it into a full-fledged arcade cabinet.

See how we built the arcade cabinet and how the game works here:
[https://medium.com/@ryanparr/tweet-fighter-how-our-
company-m...](https://medium.com/@ryanparr/tweet-fighter-how-our-company-made-
a-social-media-arcade-game-941011543f7e)

